

Is ello unsustainable? - voidfiles
https://ello.co/manifesto

======
JSPy
It's hard to say, considering they don't mention how they pay for expenses in
the manifesto..

~~~
yebyen
If they keep posting links to landing pages that are not related to the
headline, just lead to an unrelated call to action, they're likely to get
their entire domain banned from HN. That would probably get them some more
attention.

After clicking this link, which brutally hijacked the back button in my
browser, I can honestly say that I really don't want to click another one! :D

